# Obscure Sword & stances



## Handsword (Oct 8, 2002)

The general rule is that a neutral bow is used for strikes/blocks with the lead hand and a forward bow is used for strikes/blocks from the rear hand.

Why is it that Obscure Sword strikes from the lead hand while using a forward bow?

Where else are examples of these exceptions and why?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## headkick (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Handsword _
> 
> *The general rule is that a neutral bow is used for strikes/blocks with the lead hand and a forward bow is used for strikes/blocks from the rear hand.
> 
> ...



The forward bow is used to launch the kick.  Think 'with', not 'and'.  At least, that's how it seems to me


----------



## c2kenpo (Oct 8, 2002)

I like to think of this as Directional Harmony. Placing all of by mass behind the strike and moving it all in the same direction. The forward bow is what aligns my body behind my strike applying bracing angle and directional harmony. Would you rather hit with just the handsword or the mass of your body behind the handsword.
Of course Directional harmony applies to everything ....but that is another tread for another time.
Dave "C2"


----------



## WilliamTLear (Oct 9, 2002)

Both *headkick* and *c2kenpo* are correct. The rotational force developed by your body as you execute your handsword strike (simultaneously) with your forward bow does create directional harmony. It will augment your strike and expose the width or your opponent to the impending kick. It also gives you a clear line of entry for your kick as your hips are in a preperatory position for launching that kick into your opponent.

Good post,
Billy Lear :asian:


----------



## Michael Billings (Oct 10, 2002)

Think of the hansword making contact as you rotate through your neutral bow into the forward bow so that you do not lose the rotational energy that can be included in the kick, as v.s. striking with the handsword in a forward bow, and that just creating a preconfigured stance from which to launch the kick.

There are lots of other options and interpretations, e.g. a thrusting handsword, same target, but intended to increase the range, and create the "ideal" range for your kick (tailoring method of execution.)  

Or maybe alter the angle of incidence to the target slightly to include a slight upward vector, which can arch the opponent's back, creating a closer range target that has "opened",  remember, opponent's hands are probably fllying toward his own throat to protect, or in a reflexive action to being struck.  

Think about using a chicken kick, with the 2nd kick being "gauged" by the opponent's reaction, and you maneuver following the 1st kick (i.e. in-place chicken or a chicken that requires you to follow the opponent in order to stay in range.)  This can be a part of the extension, for those familiar with them.

Interesting technique for one that appears so simple on the surface.  Never to forget, there is always a contact manipulation available from the moment he touches you.

-Michael
UKS-Texas


----------



## seninoniwashi (May 28, 2008)

I've been going through the basics again and have been focusing alot on Obscure Sword this evening. This was a great thread and helped me out quite a bit - alot of real good explanations. Thanks all. Also, thanks to those in power for keeping the older posts active. 
:cheers:


----------



## kenpofighter (May 28, 2008)

We rotate to a forward defiantly to alline the kick. Now to use the torque to get extra power on the chop I don't see necessary.  Look at the target your hitting. You don't need a really strong strike.


----------

